# Kajak am Autodach



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Oktober 2009)

Morgen oder am Montag ist es soweit!

Dann bekomme ich mein Fishin-Kajak!
Gepäckträger fürs Dach ist montiert, das Boot kann drauf!

Nur: Wie es festmachen?
|kopfkrat

Mit Spanngurten, ist schon klar. Nur, reicht es, die mit irgendeinem Knoten festzubinden oder braucht man eine Ratsche zum Festzurren?


----------



## macmarco (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*

Moin..

Ich nutze nur welche mit "Ratsche"... Sind sicherer als die, die man nur Knoten kann
Außerdem im Radiofunk nachher zu hören, dass ein Kajak auf der Autobahn liegt, ist ja auch net das wahre


----------



## steven23883 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*

Habe zwar keine erfahrung mit einem kajak auf dem auto dach... aber ich hatte mal ein schlauchboot das 3,30m lang war und das habe ich auf dem dach von hamburg nach fehmarn transportiert... hatte es mit spanngurten mit der ratsche einmal vorn am abschlepphaken fest gemacht und einmal links hinten und einmal rechts hinten am boot und dann beide fest geratscht am abschlepphaken... und dann zu guter letzt hatte ich noch einen ratschengurt durch fahrer und beifahrertür gemacht... das ging echt super.... meine autos waren ford fiesta vw golf 2 und 3... hatte nie probleme damit und 120 km/h waren auch kein problem ging sogar schneller ohne das das boot sich auf dem dach bewegt hat... hatte auch kein ärger mit polizei oder so... alles hat super geklappt und funktioniert...


----------



## bacalo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*

Hallo Kohlmeise,

für den sicheren Transport von Kajaks rate ich zu so was:




http://www.kajakladen.com/kanutransport.htm


Vorteil - solide Fixierung und zwar nur am Dach (ohne Gurtbänder an den Stoßstangen). Der rechte Ovalbügel ist mit einer Halterung für das Paddel versehen.

Preislich gibt´s nichts zu meckern. Mit dem Kajak sparst Du ja auch Geld, da Du die Hänger besser lösen kannst


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Blindfischer (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*



bacalo schrieb:


> Hallo Kohlmeise,
> 
> für den sicheren Transport von Kajaks rate ich zu so was:
> 
> ...


 

Kannst Du leider vergessen, bei einem normalen Kajak geht das gut, aber beim Sit on Top  gar nicht, die Rumpfform passt nicht in die Halter, das bekommst Du im Leben nicht vernünftig fest.
(sebst ausführlich mit einem DAG Lagoon getestet)

Das Beste ist einfach mit Ratschengurten am Dachträger fest und gut ist das.
Wenn Du noch Rohrisolierung aus dem Baumarkt über die Holme steckst,rutscht da nix mehr.

Abspannen nach vorne mach ich nur wenn das Boot weit über den Dachträger übersteht,hängt vom Auto und der Bootslänge ab, ist aber meist nicht nötig.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*

Nimm eine Ratsche ...

ich schaffe es kaum, einen Konten so zu machen, dass anschließend der Gurt fest genug gestrafft ist ... 

wenn die Gurte etwas Dehnung haben sollten, dann kannst du leicht während der Fahrt bei einer Ratsche nachstraffen.

Am Ziel angekommen, versuche mal die Knoten zu öffnen ... ich selbst bin da etwas unbeholfen bei fest zugezogegem Knoten ... |rolleyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*

Ganz blöde Frage jetzt:

Ich kenn mich mit Ratschengurten nicht5 wirklich aus, aber die Ratschen verbleiben doch AM Gurt, oder nicht?
Stell ich mir irgendwie komisch vor, wenn die Ratsche (so klein ist die ja auch nicht) irgendwo am Kajak baumelt.

Ist jetzt wirklich ne amateurhafte Frage, aber ich weiß ehrlich nicht...
#c


----------



## antonio (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ganz blöde Frage jetzt:
> 
> Ich kenn mich mit Ratschengurten nicht5 wirklich aus, aber die Ratschen verbleiben doch AM Gurt, oder nicht?
> Stell ich mir irgendwie komisch vor, wenn die Ratsche (so klein ist die ja auch nicht) irgendwo am Kajak baumelt.
> ...



da baumelt nix da der gurt ja gespannt ist.
und es gibt schöne kleine ratschen heutzutage.

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*

Wie schon gesagt und gezeigt, ist diese ja mit dem Gurt gestrafft ... du mußt nur wegen möglicher Beschädigungen des Autos, Kajakts darauf achten, dass die Ratsche in einem Luftraum ist und nirgends während des Transports anliegt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*

@Antonio:

Das schaut ja schon mal gut aus!
#h
Sach ma, wie lang sollten die Gute sein und gibts das Zeug im Baumarkt?


----------



## staffag (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt und gezeigt, ist diese ja mit dem Gurt gestrafft ... du mußt nur wegen möglicher Beschädigungen des Autos, Kajakts darauf achten, dass die Ratsche in einem Luftraum ist und nirgends während des Transports anliegt.



Alten Fahrradschlauch nehmen, der etwas breiter ist als der Gurt. Ein Stück, das länger ist als die Ratsche abschneiden, Einschnitt quer in den Schlauch, Gurt Durchziehen und beim festmachen des Kajaks darauf achten, das der Schlauch als Polster hinter der Ratsche liegt. Geht super!

Günter


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*



staffag schrieb:


> Alten Fahrradschlauch nehmen, der etwas breiter ist als der Gurt. Ein Stück, das länger ist als die Ratsche abschneiden, Einschnitt quer in den Schlauch, Gurt Durchziehen und beim festmachen des Kajaks darauf achten, das der Schlauch als Polster hinter der Ratsche liegt. Geht super!
> 
> Günter


 
ok ...  #h und scheuert kein bischen mehr?

@Kohlmeise

jeder gut sortierte Baumarkt hat Spanngurte mit bereits monierter Ratsche

ich habe mir Sets mit verschiedenen Längen, Breiten und Größen gekauft


----------



## staffag (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ok ...  #h und scheuert kein bischen mehr?
> 
> @Kohlmeise
> 
> ...




Nee, scheuert nicht. Wird in einem bekannten norddeutschen Kajakfachgeschäft sogar fertig montiert so verkauft!

Guck mal hier: http://www.ekue-sport-celle.de/xoomshop/product_info.php?info=p149_HF-Spanngurte.html

Guenter


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*

Wieso ein Knoten an einem Spanngurt? Ich rate von Spanngurten mit Ratsche ab. Man hat mit denen überhaupt kein Gefühl, wie stramm der Gurt gezogen wird. Außerdem lassen die sich teilweise nur sehr schwer wieder lösen.
Ich nehme nur noch Gurte mit Metallklemme. Wichtig ist, den Gurt links und rechts vom Kajak über den Querträger zu ziehen, so daß der Gurt doppelt über dem Kajak liegt. 
Die Länge der Gurte kann man evtl. kürzen, damit nicht soviel übersteht. Ich habe 4m Gurte, da bleiben circa 50 cm über, die ich einfach um den Querträger wickel und mit einem Kopfschlag sichere. 
Geschwindigkeiten bis 120km/h sind so überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Jacky Fan (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kajak am Autodach*

Es gibt die Ratschengurte mit und ohne Haken und Ösen.
Die Ohne Haken sind quasi ein mal rum und fest.
Einen Spanngurt zu straffen ist reine Gefühlssache. 
Wenn der Gurt das "singen" anfängt ist er sicher viel zu stramm.
Klappert der Gurt , ist er zu locker.
Die Ratschen sind vom Hebel so ausgelegt, dass man bei etwas Kraftaufwand von gut fest ausgehen kann.

Ladungssicherung ist ein interessantes Thema.

Bin schon mal von einem Cajenn mit Radel aufm Dach bei 160 angelichthupt worden#d


----------

